# Is Animal Crossing considered a Furry/Anthro game?



## Tobia-SIN (May 20, 2016)

Something that's been in my mind for a while. Is/should Animal Crossing be considered a Furry/Anthro game? The Animal villagers share traits as Furries/Anthros, so what is your view on this?
Example screencaps of the game:


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 20, 2016)

I say so, but im biased however.


----------



## Tobia-SIN (May 20, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> I say so, but im biased however.


It's ok. ^^
I mean they're wearing clothing, so that was one of the key factors of sparking this question.


----------



## MCTrade (May 22, 2016)

Well before I became a furry I played this game ALL THE TIME. Really never thought of it. Now that I have both knowledge of the views on this game, I think this is definatly a furry type game. The characters are animals with human characteristics so really there is not opinion. I guess the only opinion is to call it a "furry" game.


----------



## Dragonley (May 22, 2016)

I'd prefer to think of it to as just being a game. Classification doesn't really change what it is. :V

There's many movies actually that have anthropomorphic characters that was never intended to be for any kind of fandom. Even non-furries enjoy the concept of anthro characters in games and movies and so forth. It just makes things interesting, but doesn't mean it's intended to be classified as furry.


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

I looked through the list of Animal Crossing characters and the list goes on almost forever X3
So yus, it is a country of furries.
If it were real, Kyle would be my besty and Rosie would be my wife!


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

I...guess it could be? I never was really a furry when it was released on GameCube in 2002.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 22, 2016)

Animal Forest characters were a big part of the draw for me; building and maintaining relationships and recruiting girls from neighboring towns to join my furry harem.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Animal Forest characters were a big part of the draw for me; building and maintaining relationships and recruiting girls from neighboring towns to join my furry harem.


Unfortunately, I've never been one for trying to keep constant friendships with animals that keep moving out, no matter how often I would beg for them to stay. I gave up after three animals took a hike.


----------



## Evian (May 22, 2016)

I'd say so! I play these games all the time. 
The only thing that bothered me was, the person you play as is human :/ 
But once you get over that part the game is a blast.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (May 22, 2016)

Dang, that was a lot of work to make an account to ask one question.

What would a Furry/Anthro game even be anyway? Wouldn't it still just be a video game?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 23, 2016)

I'd call it a game with furries that would probably be appreciated by furries. Maybe even outright a furry game.
Although one might try and say that the furry label should only be applied to things made by furries, in which case I wouldn't call it that.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 23, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Unfortunately, I've never been one for trying to keep constant friendships with animals that keep moving out, no matter how often I would beg for them to stay. I gave up after three animals took a hike.


it's a challenge but it's fun. The game mechanics don't always work the way you'd expect them to but that's half the fun. i'd write mean letters to animals i hated. i'd pummel them with my net with hopes that they'd move and i'd push them into pitfalls to bully them into leaving but they always stuck around, taking up real estate to spite me. i wrote love letters to the girls i liked and gave gifts left and right. i bribed the cuties with flowers around their houses and always did favors for them but they were almost always the first ones to leave. Frequently leaving your town and visiting others greatly increases the likelihood that your residents would leave and accidentally visiting a town that already has one or more of your villagers was almost a sure-fire way to lose them. i'd keep track of birthdays and play dates in my notebook. i kept and played multiple characters and i'd come up with little stories for each, sometimes with little super-nerdy roleplay relationships.
Goddam, i miss that game.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 23, 2016)

Plus, with my job, and with new games coming out, I haven't visited my town in a few months...


----------

